# Belgravia Watch Cronos



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi,

I'd like to show You two chronographs. They are branded 'Belgravia Watch Company, London', so I assume they are well known in GB. But I can't find any additional info.










Even what I did find I'm not sure is correct.



> Belgravia Jewellers
> 
> Belgravia Jewellers specialis in the sale and purchase of a wide range of jewellery and designer watches.
> 
> ...


The movements are ST1908 and ST1906 from Seagull.










Watches are in four colors, I got lucky to get both in the same color, my preferred red.

Both watches come separate in a luxurious wooden box. In the bootleg they are prices abnormally high:




























Does anybody knows more about the brand? Thanks in advance.

Best regards, Miro.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Interesting to come across this old thread via a google search. The same type of the watch on the right above is on sale at auction for an estimated Â£300 - Â£400 via Eastbourne Auction Rooms (I saw it on The Saleroom website). In addition, three others from the same company are to be auctioned all with the same estimated value.

I'm not sure a limited company with this name ever existed - could be wrong. It appears from info elsewhere that someone was assembling watch movements from China?


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

It's the usual here today, gone tomorrow company from Sutton Coldfield pretending to be what they aren't and who went out of business after a year's trading... Not surprising trying to sell those at that price tbh...


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2014)

artistmike said:


> It's the usual here today, gone tomorrow company from Sutton Coldfield pretending to be what they aren't and who went out of business after a year's trading... Not surprising trying to sell those at that price tbh...


It does appear to be exactly the same as a Seagull chronograph just with a different name on it. They sell on ebay for about Â£300-Â£350


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

robert75 said:


> It does appear to be exactly the same as a Seagull chronograph just with a different name on it. They sell on ebay for about Â£300-Â£350


Yes, it's a shame really that they weren't just honest, as the Seagull movement isn't a bad one at all and they could have sold them well at a reasonable price but trying to imply they are worth Â£2495.00 is hardly going to be believed. For that money, people want a genuine back-story.


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

Seagull HK caters to own branders. I doubt Belgravia had the slightest input.

I also remember reading about a German brand that tried to pass of ST-19s as NOS Venus movements.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Four of these have turned up in an auction on saleroom.com its not available online so couldn't see the price they realised will have to wait till they publish the results but the estimates were Â£300-Â£400 will update when i find out


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

interesting and optimistic estimate, seeing as you can pick up a valjoux 7750 for the same price , maybe its missing a decimal point and should read Â£3.00 to 4.00 ?


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Three more have appeared in addition to the four I mentioned above, but with lower estimates, these can be viewed on The Saleroom website. But this time its from an auction of watches, clocks and things by Gardiner Houlgate of Bath. Just use the websites search engine. There's some interesting stuff - including a Timex Mickey Mouse watch, estimate Â£50-80. Someone here mentioned they were after one of those.


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

pugster said:


> interesting and optimistic estimate, seeing as you can pick up a valjoux 7750 for the same price , maybe its missing a decimal point and should read Â£3.00 to 4.00 ?


Â£3-400 isn't bad for a st19 based watch (especially with the moonphase complication). Although it's Chinese, its a swiss designed and swiss tooled column wheel movement (basically a modernised venus 175).

Given that modern, swiss column wheels start at Â£2k and average at around Â£10-20k it's pretty good value.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Just found the realised prices for the 4 Belgravia chronos I mentioned earlier and 2 went for Â£200 and the other 2 went for Â£230 and Â£240 plus comm


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

Jeremy Fisher said:


> pugster said:
> 
> 
> > interesting and optimistic estimate, seeing as you can pick up a valjoux 7750 for the same price , maybe its missing a decimal point and should read Â£3.00 to 4.00 ?
> ...


i have to disagree , personally i would not even have paid what they realised at auction for a chinese anything ,if i wanted a moonphase i'd look for a vajoux 7768 , average Â£10-20k ? i dont know where you are shopping but they are ripping you off , a proper vintage venus/landeron movement can be had for less than Â£300 never mind a chinese copy of one.

...heres a venus 175, and its breitling branded .

http://www.ebay.co.u...=p2047675.l2557


----------

